# Newbie Ball Bearing Question



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello all. Wondering how do I get the ball bearing off the spool? I tried to tap the pin but it looks like it's on there pretty solid. I don't want to have to dip the whole spool in acetone. Thanks


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

We use these here in the shop.
https://squareup.com/market/matthews-reel-repair/boca-bearings-spool-pin-pliers


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Yea, no two ways around it that pin has to come out. You can also take an appropriate size punch and tap it out. Easy does it with good support of the shaft so you don't bend it.


----------



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks. I was able to use a small size robo grips pliers, using one end on the pin and the other on the thick part of the spool shaft to slowly push it out then use a punch out tool to drive the rest of it out. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

I clean that bearing in situ using brake cleaner and compressed air. Done in 1 minute or less.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

If you are going to be doing it a few times, get some pliers or any of the other tools out there made for that.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless it's really bad just lube in place.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

This seems to work for me. I take an old 35 milimeter film canister. I fill it up with lighter fluid. I turn the spool sideways and set the spool on top of it and let it soak for a few minutes. I shake it around some, pushing the spool down flush so it doesn't come out. I would love to hear what the experts think of my method. I never even remove that bearing.


----------



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

Basswhippa said:


> This seems to work for me. I take an old 35 milimeter film canister. I fill it up with lighter fluid. I turn the spool sideways and set the spool on top of it and let it soak for a few minutes. I shake it around some, pushing the spool down flush so it doesn't come out. I would love to hear what the experts think of my method. I never even remove that bearing.


I might try that because I know one of these days, I'm going to bend that pin trying to get it out. lol. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Its not the pin you have to worry about bending... its the spool shaft! I bent one on a Gen1 Revo a while ago, not a good day.


----------



## redbuffalo (Jul 9, 2013)

cfulbright said:


> Its not the pin you have to worry about bending... its the spool shaft! I bent one on a Gen1 Revo a while ago, not a good day.


Well, I found this at the dollar store. Fits the spool perfectly. So I just pour some fluid in the bottom and dip my spool. I'll probably do several spools/bearings at a time. Don't want to waste all the fluid for just one bearing.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I took a regular pair of slip joint pliers, ground the area smooth with a dremel and stone for the spool shaft to sit, and then drilled a hole in the pliers to allow the pin to travel through with no restrictions. U can make your own tool for next to nothing if you have a dremel, and most people do or know a neighbor that does.


----------

